# gunsmith



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

Does anyone know of a reputable gunsmith in the Hampton Roads? my father passed on a pre-1964 winchester lever action 30-30 to me and in transit from Texas the front sight has fallen off. after closer inspection at the sight, there was a not so good job of welding the sight back on. i want this to be done right.

any help would be great.

Nate


----------

